

How to find content creators for a mobile app pre-launch? - datemapps


======
powatom
Well, you can either pay people, or do it yourself.

Big data is big business these days. If you can find free data on the scale
you need, it wouldn't be a business at all.

~~~
datemapps
Powatom,

We're pulling APIs from Foursquare but for the most part we really want to
crowdsource original content from people who can provide value in the industry
we're in. We just need enough info to get the ball rolling.

------
datemapps
Hey everybody, I'm working on pre-populating content for my mobile app,
DateMapps. The app is user dependent and is worthless without user-generated
content. I don't want to and won't release the app until the app has enough
valuable content that other users will be able to benefit from. What are some
ways to obtain such content. My ideas so far was to (1) reach out to my
landing page email list and ask them to help out with this task (2) Ask beta
testers to help with creating original content when testing the mobile app (3)
Create a meetup group and get the members to assist with creating the content.

What are your thoughts on these strategies? If you have any other suggestions,
comments, or recommendations, gladly bring them my way. Thanks guys.

Fouad, Founder DateMapps <http://datemapps.com>

